# How long does dominance squabbling last?



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

A week ago I got two new does to live with my older one whose cagemate died. The older one was quick to establish herself as the 'alpha' and now she's very friendly with the new mice.

Now the two younger ones seem to be trying to work out who's second in the hierarchy, and the aggressor is usually my black doe, Beau. She's fine being around the other new mouse, Fleur, most of the time but sometimes she'll suddenly try to mount her and chase her up into their nesting box. Then she usually leaves her alone. Fleur squeaks very loudly when she's being chased and then usually goes back down into the cage after a minute or so.

I used to try to intervene but I read that it's best to let them work it out so now I just leave them be while watching in case it becomes serious fighting. I've seen them eat and sleep together so I don't think either of them are very stressed.

How long does this sort of behavior usually last?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They usually sort it out in a night time. But the rule is if there is blood seperate them. Simple XD


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

Exactly, it takes just a little while for them to figure it out. Just let them be, and if there's no blood then it's fine. You don't want to interrupt them or they'll have to start again.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

I haven't intervened at all but they're still fighting after two weeks. They fight more often than they did before, since the dominant one is getting more territorial. I'd still like to know how long this sort of fighting lasts (days, weeks, months) so I know when is best to separate them if necessary.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

That's horrible :,( I have never had mice fight after a night or two days.
Maybe take hem away for a week. (It can make them feel lonely and get along)
But otherwise im not sure


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

The age was washed very well so no smell of any mouse would be on it? Clean cage again after you seperate them for a week.


----------



## KiwiKoala (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok I'll try that next time! I've been planning to put the dominant one in after cleaning the cage only once the other two have had a chance to get their scent on everything. Hopefully that reduces the 'mine mine mine' attitude she has. They still all sleep and eat together, I think she just doesn't like them in 'her' space.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Sounds good hope it goes well for you


----------

